# platinum red point



## jpadilla05 (Mar 19, 2015)

hey guys im new here and just recently picked up some platinum HRP and was wondering how these go about telling if their male or female. also can i mate them with regular convicts? both are about 2" with blue on there lower fins and semi pinkish belly. i'll try and up load a pic soon thanks in advanced


----------



## jpadilla05 (Mar 19, 2015)

here's a pic


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

What size are the HRPs?
You should not attempt to cross these with a different species. It will just create hybrid fish which would be difficult to give away and it just pollutes the hobby.


----------



## jpadilla05 (Mar 19, 2015)

they are about 2" 2.5" 
i was told they were platinum convicts (they were with regular convict and marble cons) but did some looking online and seems to be HRPs


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The picture wasn't showing up for me before. Didn't know there were platinum HRPs? Not sure on these morphs to be honest...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

This species is considered a rather new one so if you actually have an Archocentrus sp. "Honduran Red Point", I would not mix them with Archocentrus nigrofasciatus or Convict cichlids. Your pic shows a bit of a pink color on the body which is often noted on the albino Convict.

I have a breeding pair of the normal coloration and they do throw a mix of normal and platinum fry. My platinum fry have no pink color on their bodies at all.


----------



## jpadilla05 (Mar 19, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> The picture wasn't showing up for me before. Didn't know there were platinum HRPs? Not sure on these morphs to be honest...


they were sold to me as platinum convicts, in the tank were marble, pink and regular convicts. looking online i found nothing on platinum cons but a lot on platinum HRP's so kinda confused on them now


----------



## jpadilla05 (Mar 19, 2015)

Deeda said:


> This species is considered a rather new one so if you actually have an Archocentrus sp. "Honduran Red Point", I would not mix them with Archocentrus nigrofasciatus or Convict cichlids. Your pic shows a bit of a pink color on the body which is often noted on the albino Convict.
> 
> I have a breeding pair of the normal coloration and they do throw a mix of normal and platinum fry. My platinum fry have no pink color on their bodies at all.


well this makes me believe they might truly be convicts and not HRPs trying to upload a pic but photoshops lagging


----------



## jpadilla05 (Mar 19, 2015)

ok finally here's my pink female and the platinum con/hrp


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

This is the point where you need to make a decision, basically. Do you want to keep fish that you're not 100% sure on? If not, there's no problem with that. Just need to be responsible with it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You could always try to verify what they are from the original seller but for now I'd stick with calling them platinum Convicts.

My preference is to retain the name of the fish as I bought them unless I can get definite confirmation from the seller that they were accidentally mislabeled or if the species in question is verified by someone very familiar with breeding them. Even then, it's not always possible to be absolutely positive on identification.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

it can be very hard to tell, but they look like the platinums my pair had. in my experience I would have to say they are platinum HRPs, you can tell because of the blue hue to the fins I had babies like this in the spawn of my old pair, HRP were at one point considered to be a variant of convict, not sure if they have their own name now, I think its A. Siquia.

I used to have an amazing pair of HRPs, heres the male

















and female, you can see they have different head shapes.









These guys have smaller broods than convicts, I would get maybe 12-15 fish per batch, and out of those 15 fry, 2 of them were platinum.

So I will assume your platinums will still have some regular blue HRP babies, it would be interesting to see if you could get a 100% platinum rate.

Your fish are beautiful and good luck with them.

*edit*

I actually found a picture of my fry, this is from a few years ago but you can clearly see even at 1cm the platinums are visible, in this picture there is one


----------



## jpadilla05 (Mar 19, 2015)

ok quick update, they are HRP's as it turns out one of the employees was who breed them. now only if i can get them to breed... none of my convicts or HRP are breeding, but my jewels and jaguars are...


----------

